# (USC) Personal Statement Critiques please!!



## HeyCandaceMae98 (Nov 10, 2021)

Hello!! I'm about to submit my application for USC MFA program and would love feed back on my personal statement. I want to make sure it is telling a strong story and easy to visualize and if my creative style + purpose come through. Love some feedback from those who have been through this process. NGL I'm sweatin bricks and any advice in general would help lol!


----------



## dibsfreenergy (Nov 11, 2021)

Strong Story, Easy to visualize, and your writing style is definitely coming across! 
Loved reading it, hoping you get in. All the best <3


----------

